

Appcelerator Acquires Aptana - trampsymphony
http://www.appcelerator.com/appcelerator-acquires-aptana

======
rottendevice
This is great news for the Appcelerator guys, but I've gotten so used to
writing Titanium apps in TextMate, that I'm not sure I'd really need a
dedicated IDE!

Still happy for the company though.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Just to make the point clear they said in the conference call today that they
have no intention of forcing anyone to use an IDE and people using TextMate
can go on doing so without interruption.

------
jiaaro
I would absolutely love to see titanium support and great javascript
integration in aptana studio.

I love both these companies products, I just hope they don't nerf pydev or
radrails in the process :/

------
_stephan
It would be great if this shortened the wait for a Titanium JS debugger...

------
erreon
This should be awesome. I really enjoy Appcelerator's Titanium dev kit and I
think it will really come to life with its own IDE/editor. Congrats to both
companies it's a great buy.

------
neworbit
Cool. Those are both good products. Heaven forbid, an acquisition that
actually makes sense!

------
hopeless
Good news. Titanium has always been missing a default IDE/editor.

